# Why white women don't like Asian men



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> DON'T BE FOOLED-- I'm just pretending to look happy. I don't actually like him. White women don't like Asian men.


SOMEONE HELP THIS POOR GIRL! She's being abducted by an Asian man!


----------



## Peacock (Mar 11, 2011)

Meh, I was born from a white mom and Asian father....


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Romascu said:


> Discuss
> 
> I expect a lot of PC bullshit to follow, and i'm curious about what mind numbing, sugar coated PC arguments you will provide for this.
> 
> ...


. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-”
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`\ c


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Peacock said:


> Meh, I was born from a white mom and Asian father....


Doesn't mean she likes him!!! Stop trying to disprove this obviously infallible theory... geez.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> SOMEONE HELP THIS POOR GIRL! She's being abducted by an Asian man!


...to learn advance mathematics. Sometimes I wonder why people make generalizing threads like this? I wonder what is their process of thinking? What evoked such ideas... it is something to think about. How can they not know they will sound utterly ridiculous...


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

LookingGlass said:


> ...to learn advance mathematics. Sometimes I wonder why people make generalizing threads like this? I wonder what is their process of thinking? What evoked such ideas... it is something to think about. How can they not know they will sound utterly ridiculous...


You apparently haven't read all his other posts.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol I thought of this video when I opened this thread hahah. Damn this video is so old now, haven't seen it in AGES!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> You apparently haven't read all his other posts.


I think I'll take a pass on them... yup... I'm good. 

But I think I know where he got this thinking from... the entertainment industry, they are not 'pro-Asian men' and can be racist in that department. Although things seem to be a little bit better now, but think, when have you seen a Asian leading man starring in a romantic movie in America or the UK??? But what are Asians mostly portrayed movies to western audiences?? Martial Arts or some type of "computer nerd".


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

LookingGlass said:


> I think I'll take a pass on them... yup... I'm good.
> 
> But I think I know where he got this thinking from... the entertainment industry, they are not 'pro-Asian men' and can be racist in that department. Although things seem to be a little bit better now, but think, when have you seen a Asian leading man starring in a romantic movie in America or the UK??? But what are Asians mostly portrayed movies to western audiences?? Martial Arts or some type of "computer nerd".


To add to that, the ONLY kissing scene between Jet Li and the leading actress in Romeo Must Die (2000) was cut because the test audiences didn't like it apparently. That's what I heard at least.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Let me repost what I posted in the Asian women thread:



ficsci said:


> And this makes a giant difference between Asian Asians and Asian Americans :S
> 
> I think the size obsession (with everything) is part of the American culture and history of American racism (illusion?). I noticed that Asian American guys tend to have a more negative body image than Asian guys who grow up in Asia or more immersed in Asian culture. The Asian American guys are either obviously lacking in self-confidence or trying to compensate by acting excessively masculine (both a turn off for me :S). The Asian Asian guys, on the other hand, while they don't seem as "proactive" as white guys, tend to be comfortable in their own skin, and to me, that's confidence.
> 
> And in fact, I think that the size obsession, signs of insecurity, and overcompensation, don't only apply to the Asian Americans, but to a lot of American guys (of all races) in general. To be honest with, I don't like that mentality. Maybe that's why I never feel like I quite click with most American guys, the gender balance just isn't right (especially when they're totally aware that I'm a short Asian girl, sometimes the atmosphere actually turns creepy D.


It's all the stupid racism. Have you read Fanon's "Black Skin, White Masks"? It's because the white people who colonized the world set themselves (or rather, the imaginary ideal image of themselves) as the standard for "a man", or perhaps even for "a human being". No offense to white people, but history does suck. (Err... in the book he even implied that if a non-white man is desperate to have a white woman, it's also because he wants to be a white man).

No worries, Asian guys, these days there are lots of white girls (even girls of all races) who think you're sexy. Thanks to the spread of popularity of K-pop, J-rock, and Asian dramas >___> Probably not really solving the core problem, but it does kind of balance things out by presenting a different standard of attractiveness.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Doesn't mean she likes him!!! Stop trying to disprove this obviously infallible theory... geez.


Your avatar confused me again, I thought this could be something I said but I didn't remember saying it.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Eerie said:


> I have a gorgeous half asian daughter, obviously the idea that white women hate asian men is BS.


Yeah, _GOOD_ cover Eerie.


...we all know you hate Asians, especially Asian men.


----------



## VII (Jun 13, 2011)

I think the better question is why would a white guy care???
You and me don't look remotely Asian so you and me really have no business asking the question. And yes it would make a difference if the OP was Asian b/c of relative experience.

Oh yeah, I'm Asian, half Chinese, half Japanese, I don't look like either. Maybe Filipino.

BTW just to make this thread even more irrelevant, I'm a straight guy and I'm not the least bit attracted to you. You are welcome.



wisdom said:


> OkCupid has posted data indicating white women (and other women) often don't like Asian men. It's a waste of time to debate that. I think Snail almost completely explained it.


Data from a dating website, might have been OkCupid suggested that for a white women to pick an Asian guy over a white guy, The Asian guy would have to make over 100k more money. But keep in mind that dating websites and real life are different. Data said that in real life, race had little difference. To sum it up, being Asian makes no difference unless you're really into the dating websites. That said If i ever get a dating profile, i'm going to put hispanic.


----------



## Romascu (Apr 27, 2011)

LookingGlass said:


> I think I'll take a pass on them... yup... I'm good.
> 
> But I think I know where he got this thinking from... the entertainment industry, they are not 'pro-Asian men' and can be racist in that department. Although things seem to be a little bit better now, but think, when have you seen a Asian leading man starring in a romantic movie in America or the UK??? But what are Asians mostly portrayed movies to western audiences?? Martial Arts or some type of "computer nerd".


I like asians, this isn't about my perception of them, it's about how the media and pop culture portray them and how girls are affected by that, how they act in relation to that.

Don't get emotional on me , many asians cultures value introverts and put emphasis on a "no bullshit" kind of attitude, opposed to the fake smiles and protocol of the western culture and i like that fact.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Romascu said:


> I like asians, this isn't about my perception of them, it's about how the media and pop culture portray them and how girls are affected by that, how they act in relation to that.
> 
> Don't get emotional on me , many asians cultures value introverts and put emphasis on a "no bullshit" kind of attitude, opposed to the fake smiles and protocol of the western culture.


I don't know why I'm even surprised by how much you *REALLY* don't know.


----------



## VII (Jun 13, 2011)

Asians value conformity. A common saying in Japan is that "The nail that sticks out gets hammered down." (Conform or we'll nail you.)
At first many young people try to go against the notion of conformity but as they grow older, most of them end up tend to not be as individualist as Westerners. In fact at events such as concerts, it is common for crowds to coordinate a dance together. Couldn't imagine that at a Stones concert.

But that's just Japan. Asia has a lot of countries.

Still don't understand why I white guy would care, unless its out of curiosity?

Oh yeah 25% over 30 are virgins in Japan. So even Japanese women don't really like Japanese men haha. But I think that's on the part of the men and their pre-fabricated mindset. Seriously why is this a thread?


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

Romascu said:


> Don't get emotional on me , many asians cultures value introverts and put emphasis on a "no bullshit" kind of attitude, opposed to the fake smiles and protocol of the western culture and i like that fact.



Aw man, I spent a lot of time typing out a reply to this and I accidentally hit the wrong button. I dont want to bother typing everything again, but I really want to point out how much you REALLY don't know about ANY Asian culture (seriously, what Asian culture could you possibly be referring to?). FFS.

My point: read this up 
Honne and tatemae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and a concept paramount to ALL Asians:
Face (sociological concept) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
What is 'Saving Face' in Asia?

there goes your assertion right out of the window.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Kayness said:


> Aw man, I spent a lot of time typing out a reply to this and I accidentally hit the wrong button. I dont want to bother typing everything again, but I really want to point out how much you REALLY don't know about ANY Asian culture (seriously, what Asian culture could you possibly be referring to?). FFS.
> 
> My point: read this up
> Honne and tatemae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


It should not be a mystery really... people talk about how places are without ever having been there to know, it happens all the time. Although with the interweb finding out about saving face should be the easiest.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know. I don't care. Even if it _were_ true, and not a blatant overgeneralization, I don't think I would give a flying batshit fuck.

Worthless discussion.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Romascu said:


> I like asians, this isn't about my perception of them, it's about how the media and pop culture portray them and how girls are affected by that, how they act in relation to that.
> 
> Don't get emotional on me , many asians cultures value introverts and put emphasis on a "no bullshit" kind of attitude, opposed to the fake smiles and protocol of the western culture and i like that fact.


I didn't get emotional. I think just the opposite is true. I don't know what part of America you live in, but where I am from no one is expected to be nice and smiley. In fact people think that's weird if you are too happy. How strange that may sound.


----------

